
More reprisals for Russian blogger jailed for reposting that Crimea is Ukraine - adamnemecek
http://khpg.org/en/index.php?id=1482410710
======
chmaynard
As both Russia and the United States advance towards totalitarianism, more and
more laws are passed governing every aspect of human existence. Even incorrect
thoughts will eventually be considered criminal acts against the state.

